# Game 19: Heat @ Bulls (12/5 9:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, December 5, 2013 | 9:30 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beginning of a pretty tough 4 game road trip. Really late start for a game in Chicago.

Bulls have been pretty bad since Rose went down. Jimmy Butler has also been out. But no doubt they'll be up for this one.

Heat have been playing awful for about a week now. Hopefully the loss against the Pistons will wake them up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna be a tough game, we often play them better when DRose is playing for whatever reason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We always lose on my birthday. Sorry guys.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Decided to look back and see if I was right. Yup. 0-3 on my birthday since I've been a Heat fan ('03). The only two games I remember were on my 20th and 21st @LAC. The third was Wade's rookie season against Philly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray Allen to start in place of Wade. His first start with the Heat.

I CALLED THIS. (sorta?)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bout time. We have bench scoring in Beas now, might aswell get Ray some looks JJ gave us nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Spo finally relent on this starting Ray Allen thing. 

No bird hurts. Gonna need UD to step it up tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, almost a near 10pm ET start in Chicago. Freaking TNT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, so Lebron looks locked in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wide Open Ray misses everything. I've seen it all.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen 3333.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Thray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat looking out of sync again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The team looks so much worse now without Wade compared to the level they were playing at with him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

10-3 rebounding edge to CHI. Seriously, do we consider starting Mike for his rebounding? He's boarding at the 2nd-best rate on the team. Bosh needs a strong (well, not-ridiculously-below-average) rebounder next to him, not Shane or Shard.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

It looked like Deng's own fault there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have 3 rebounds. Lebron has all 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem and Shard are in the game now at the same time. This is not going to go well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-20 after 1

Of course, tonight the Bulls are on fire on offense. 

Heat continuing to play ugly basketball. They just cannot break out of this funk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley got caught between fronting and guarding the post straight up against Gibson and essentially chose neither.

Whoever was supposed to be on Deng should be taken out of the game.

Another embarrassing quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It was so predictable CHI would be playing well, just tired of seeing us play like shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Beasley is still playing hard


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chicago goes at Beasley again for a score, who then turns it over.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No surprise here, this unit is also rebounding pathetically. It's child's play for any NBA front court.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL we suckz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls now 5-5 from 3 and killing us on the boards as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tripling our rebounds


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

EVERYONE TAKE STUPID SHOTS. GO.

Thank you, Shard.

And another Chicago and-1.

WOW WHAT WAS THAT?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Ugly possesion.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dumb shots, horrifying D, no rebounding. I mean...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Heat look flat out awful.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, Shard has gotten tons of burn to start the season and every opportunity he could have wished for to reclaim his past self. It's his turn to get the James Jones treatment and sit on the bench and come in once in a blue moon.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh, Chalmers, Battier, Lewis and Allen have zero rebounds combined.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh open again, bricks it again.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Another time a rebound led to a turnover.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This was so predictable I almost didn't watch. I hate the regular season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our defense has gone full-tard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've seen Haslem and Shard make like 10 defensive mistakes but you only hear about when Beasley messes up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD is awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-8 rebounding edge to the Bulls. smh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, very assumptive call by the refs thsre. Boozer lost it. Never had a grip.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBon 333333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo went with UD over Mike for rebounding and defensive purposes. 

Spo needs to realize that Mike is the better rebounder right now and that the offense Miek brings far outweighs whatever positive UD brings on D these days.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The thing that sucks most about these kind of games is that because we're the Heat and we're on national television the game is made a million times worse by Reggie Miller. I can't watch anymore my ears are bleeding.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> Wow, very assumptive call by the refs thsre. Boozer lost it. Never had a grip.


So irritating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone should let Bosh know real basketball has begun


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat on D look like they havent played this Bulls offense 100 times in the last few years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smart, Ud...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD's sloppy hedge gets them in the bonus. So U-seless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Left enough time for a buzzer beater.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Welp..._should _be a worse score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-44 at the half

Pathetic display by the Heat. They have been getting worse and worse since the Cleveland game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat on D look like they havent played this Bulls offense 100 times in the last few years.


So much this. It's like we're shocked by their interior passes every time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris Quinn is coaching at Northwestern now.

I have a stream open on my laptop since I've been moving around my house, and they have the guys' mics on during breaks and halftime. Listening to Harlan, Reggie, and Greg Anthony banter is interesting. Nothing notable yet, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL @ the boxing out. Bulls are playing themselves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More of the same to start this half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is terrible right now. Borderline un-useable.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

What are they waiting for? No way Boozer should have got that.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I bet money on you guys beating us and you're just going to let us blow you guys out? smh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think we miss more FTs when we're down big.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you for that, Cole...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down _just_ 20 now. At this rate, we're gonna need about 4 more quarters to finally get back in this game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh isn't hitting open spot up jumpers, so he's giving dribbling into contested ones a shot.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Battier 3333 again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat cutting into this lead at a snail's pace.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A part of me almost wants to wonder if LeBron can't help but build an unconscious, latent resentment toward Wade.

Jesus, Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh misses both free throws...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> A part of me almost wants to wonder if LeBron can't help but build an unconscious, latent resentment toward Wade.


Dont know about Lebron, but I do lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gibson has made Beasley his bitch in the post all game. Not good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Back to 22.

Yeah, 0-4 on my bday.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, they just called that foul on Beasley because they felt like it. Absolutely nothing there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> [insert Bulls big] has made [insert Heat big] his bitch in the post all game. Not good.


FIFY


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

85-63 after 3

Any positives tonight? Because I cant think of one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We make bad teams awesome.

Let's just see how many points Bease can score this quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Norris...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know what the hell we can do for our front court. Birdman wouldn't have made the difference. We saw this team struggle rebounding with Bird recently.

Nice two-way sequence for Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike still playing hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Go Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing pitiful


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat within 14. Havent been this close since halftime.

At least our bench is making it not so easy for them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike again doing some 4th quarter things in a game that might be just out of reach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough runner by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD has become Joel-like on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course. Back to the bench, LeBron.

Another dagger 3 in Chicago. Deja vu.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And that's game. Fun little run while it lasted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5th straight game the Heat will not hit 100 points after scoring 100 in 13 of the 1st 14 games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every team plays aberrationally well against us, it seems.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well that abomination is finally over. 

Everyone other than Beasley and maybe Cole looked to give little to no effort tonight. Very concerning that this has happened for over 5 games now. Got away with it before these last 2 games.

Hopefully Wade doesnt get a paper cut between now and Saturday and is able to play. T-Wolves have been off a whole week since that game in Mexico City was called off because of the smoke in the arena. Temps are in the single digits in Minneapolis right now, which im happy about because this team deserves to feel miserable, after these last few games :yes:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> UD has become Joel-like on offense.


Haslem's defense is not much better right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Up and down game for Mike, but 15/7/2/1/2 on 7-13. Five fouls, 3 TOs, some pretty bad D, and poorly-chosen shots, but I'd take that over UD/Shard's contributions. Bosh had 2 boards. Mike was 8 seconds away from being 7th in minutes tonight, and still lead the team in boards.

Seriously, his rebounding could prove more important to the starting lineup than his O to the 2nd unit.


----------

